# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Cách đi lại và địa chỉ ăn uống, lưu trú ở Hải Phòng - Du lịch

## hangnt

*Hải Phòng là một thành phố phát triển lâu đời nên các dịch vụ du lịch cũng có từ lâu. Ẩm thực Hải Phòng đặc biệt khiến nhiều người phải thèm thuồng và nhớ lâu.* 

Khi đến với Hải Phòng các bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy các loại khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với các mức giá từ xa xỉ cho tới bình dân.


*Phương tiện đến và đi từ Hải Phòng*

Hải Phòng là thành phố lớn thứ hai ở phía Bắc, cách thủ đô Hà Nội 100 km về hướng Đông Bắc và là đầu mối giao thông quan trọng của cả nước với hệ thống giao thông đa dạng bao gồm đường bộ, đường sắt, đường biển và đường Hàng không…

Phương tiện di chuyển thông dụng nhất từ Hà Nội tới Hải Phòng là đường bộ (ô tô riêng hoặc xe khách), theo quốc lộ 5.

Nếu đến Hải Phòng bằng đường hàng không, khách du lịch sẽ bay đến sân bay Cát Bi. Hiện có 3 hãng hàng không có đường bay tới sân bay Cát Bi, bao gồm: Vietnam Airlines có khai thác các đường bay nội địa từ TP HCM, Đà Nẵng đến và đi từ Hải Phòng; Vietjet Air cung cấp các chuyến bay khứ hồi Hải Phòng - TP HCM; Jetstar ngoài chuyến bay nội địa Hải Phòng - TP HCM còn khai thác đường bay quốc tế Hải Phòng - Singapore.Giá vé máy bay từ TP HCM hay Đà Nẵng tới Hải Phòng thường dao động trong khoảng 1 đến 1,5 triệu đồng/chiều. Nếu các bạn theo dõi các đợt khuyến mãi trên website của các hãng sẽ tìm được vé thấp hơn.

Sân bay cách khu vực trung tâm thành phố khoảng 5 km nên các bạn có thể lựa chọn taxi hoặc xe ôm để đi vào trung tâm thành phố. Xe ôm ở Hải Phòng giá khá rẻ so với xe ôm ở Hà Nội và có thể trả giá nếu bạn thấy giá mà người lái xe đưa ra chưa hợp lý. Còn taxi thì cứ yêu cầu đi theo đồng hồ.


Nếu đi đường sắc, các chuyến tàu đều sẽ dừng ở ga Hải Phòng, một trong những công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng của thành phố. Mỗi ngày có nhiều chuyến tàu nối liền Hải Phòng với thủ đô Hà Nội, trong đó có 3 chuyến tàu nhanh vào sáng, trưa và tối, vận chuyển hàng ngàn hành khách và hàng tấn hàng hóa giữa hai thành phố này.

Những chuyến tàu Hà Nội - Hải Phòng và ngược lại này là một cách khá thú vị để các bạn tận hưởng chuyến đi của mình. Nó có nhiều ưu điểm như: tiết kiệm, an toàn, có thể mang theo nhiều hành lý cồng kềnh như: xe đạp, xe máy… Trên tàu các bạn cũng có thể đọc sách, nghe nhạc, ăn nhẹ, thậm chí là đi dạo… Đặc biệt các bạn bị say xe ô tô thì cách này là cách đi an toàn và bảo đảm sức khỏe nhất.

*Khách sạn và nhà nghỉ ở Hải Phòng*

Có nhiều khách sạn 4 sao trở lên trong khu vực trung tâm thành phố rất nổi tiếng như khách sạn Hữu Nghị (số 60 Điện Biên Phủ), khách sạn Hai Phong Habour View (số 12 Trần Phú). Giá phòng khoảng trên dưới 2 triệu/phòng đôi.

Khách sạn 3 sao khoảng trên dưới 1,5 triệu/phòng đôi như: Classic Hoang Long Hotel (25 Trần Quang Khải). Thỉnh thoảng có giá khuyến mại thì các bạn sẽ thuê được với giá dưới 1 triệu đồng/phòng hay khách sạn Lạc Long (83 Bạch Đằng), hơi xa một chút so với các khách sạn kể trên nhưng giá khá dễ chịu (trên dưới 1 triệu đồng/phòng) và được khách từng ở đây đánh giá cao về thái độ phục vụ của nhân viên cũng như chất lượng. 

Giá phòng bình dân hơn giá khoảng 200.000 đến 400.000 đồng/phòng thì có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn. Để chuyến đi của mình có kế hoạch thì các bạn có thể xem đánh giá trên các trang đặt phòng online, ví dụ như Agoda và Booking chọn cái nào các bạn cảm thấy ưng ý nhất hoặc gọi trực tiếp tới khách sạn mặc cả.

Còn nếu các bạn có ít hành lý, gọn nhẹ thì cũng có thể đến Hải Phòng đi một vòng các con phố ở trung tâm và chọn khách sạn nào thích. Một vài khách sạn được khách du lịch đánh giá cao như: Hoàng Hải (109 Cầu Đất), Phú Vinh (27 Hai Bà Trưng), Monaco (103 Điện Biên Phủ), Duyên Hải (6 Nguyễn Tri Phương), Thiện Anh (3/30 Trần Phú), Cát Dài (292 Cát Dài)… Giá dao động khoảng từ 200.000 đến 250.000 đồng/đêm. 

Thực tế thì du lịch Hải Phòng đã phát triển từ rất sớm nên hệ thống các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ cũng đã hoạt động từ lâu đời mà không sử dụng các hình thức marketing trên internet nên Hải Phòng có nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ hơn rất nhiều so với số lượng các bạn tìm thấy trên các trang web đặt phòng. 

*Ẩm thực Hải Phòng*

Có thể nói Hải Phòng được coi là thiên đường quà vặt đối với những vị khách có sở thích thưởng thức ẩm thực của các vùng miền. Các món ăn ngon thường có hương vị của biển. Ví dụ như bánh đa cua, bún tôm, bún cá hay nem cua bể…



Bánh đa cua không thể không thử khi đến Hải Phòng. 
Bánh đa cua được chia làm 2 loại: bánh đa cua đồng và bánh đa cua bể. Bánh đa cua đồng các bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy rất nhiều hàng ăn sáng bán trên vỉa hè, đầu ngõ, trong chợ, sân khu tập thể… mà đặc điểm là hàng nào cũng ngon. Chỉ với giá 15.000 đồng, các bạn đã có thể thưởng thức một bát bánh đa cua đồng với màu sắc bắt mắt của bánh đa đỏ, cà chua, chả lá lốt, hành lá…

Nếu các bạn đi tàu hỏa đến Hải Phòng, ra cửa ga, theo đường Phạm Ngũ Lão, ở đầu ngõ số 2 có hàng bánh đa cua cô Yến được nhiều người ăn đều khen ngon, giá đắt hơn một chút so với giá thông thường, 25.000 đồng/bát.

Bánh đa cô Ngân ở ngã ba Hải Vân, từ gầm cầu Quay đi xuống đường Lán Bè thì hàng nằm ngay ngã ba, đầu ngõ bên tay trái đường. Ngoài bánh đa cua đồng, các bạn có thể gọi bánh đa tôm hoặc bún ngan cũng đều rất ngon. Quán bán cả sáng và chiều tối.

Bánh đa cua bể thì đặc biệt hơn, nước dùng thanh thanh và có thịt cua bể xào thơm ăn cùng. Các bạn có thể tới quán Bánh đa bà Cụ 179 Cầu Đất để thưởng thức với giá 35.000 đồng/ bát. Quán này rất nổi tiếng và phục vụ cả ngày. Ngoài bánh đa cua bể quán còn phục vụ món nem cua bể, loại nem vuông đặc trưng Hải Phòng, ăn kèm với bún, giấm và rau sống. Nhưng cá nhân mình thì thích ăn ở quán đầu đường Lê Chân, đoạn cắt với đường Cầu Đất, chỗ có một loạt các hàng ăn bán từ khoảng 16h chiều đến tận đêm muộn. Đây cũng là khu vực ăn đêm với rất nhiều sự lựa chọn ở Hải Phòng, các bạn có thể ăn ốc, bánh đa cua, miến xào, cháo, xôi, gà tần… từ các món ăn chơi cho đến các món ăn no.

Ăn sáng ngoài bánh đa cua, các bạn cũng có thể đổi món sang bún tôm hoặc bún cá. Quán nổi tiếng nhất trong khoảng 20 năm trở lại đây là quán cô Liên, ở đầu ngõ 170 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh. Bún cá Hải Phòng có nhiều kiểu nấu khác nhau, có hàng là bún cá dọc mùng, hoặc có hàng là bún cá rô phi rau cải nhưng món nào cũng có đặc trưng riêng. Bún tôm thì tôm phải được xào thơm với mộc nhĩ, rau ăn kèm là rau cần mới đúng vị.

Ở bất kỳ hàng ăn sáng nào các bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức những món này vừa ngon vừa rẻ hơn so với các hàng nổi tiếng. Ví dụ như bên khu vực Kiến An hoặc đầu ngõ Cấm cũng là bún cá nhưng chỉ có 20.000 đồng/ bát mà vẫn rất ngon.

Nếu các bạn muốn thử các món ăn vặt theo đúng chất Hải Phòng, các bạn có thể ghé các khu như chợ Cố Đạo (ngay gần Nhà Hát Lớn), chợ Lương Văn Can (nằm trên đường Lê Lợi), chợ Cát Bi (đường Ngô Gia Tự rẽ vào), ngõ Cấm (đường Hai Bà Trưng). Ở đây các bạn sẽ tìm thấy vô vàn các món ăn mà không đâu có thể đa dạng và phong phú bằng.

Chè từ các loại đỗ, chỉ 7.000 đồng/cốc hoặc bát tùy vào thời điểm mùa đông hay mùa hè (ngõ Cấm).

Chả rươi, 20.000 đồng/chiếc (chợ Cố Đạo), nếu các bạn đến Hải Phòng đúng mùa nước

Bánh bèo, 5.000 đồng/chiếc (chợ Lương Văn Can), rất khác biệt so với bánh bèo Huế.

Bánh mỳ que 2.000 đồng/chiếc, thạch găng 5.000 đồng/cốc vào mùa hè hoặc sủi dìn 8.000 đồng/bát vào mùa đông. Rất nhiều các món ăn với giá chỉ dưới 10.000 đồng/món đang chờ để bạn khám phá.

Và nhắc tới Hải Phòng, chắc hẳn ai cũng đang nghĩ tới những món ốc, ốc hấp xả, ốc xào dừa, ốc xào me… với vô vàn các thể loại ốc, các cách chế biến khác nhau. Những khu vực kể trên đều là nơi mà các bạn có thể dễ dàng thưởng thức các món ốc này. Còn nếu không muốn vào chợ, các bạn có thể qua đường Lê Lợi, khu mặt đường, gần chợ Lương Văn Can, rất nhiều các hàng ốc đều sạch sẽ, ngon lành, giá cả phải chăng. Hàng ốc đầu đường Đình Đông, gần đoạn cắt với đường Tô Hiệu thì nổi tiếng hơn, đông hơn. Ốc được bày trong những cái chậu to hoặc nhỏ thành cả một khu vực để khách có thể xem và chọn tùy thích. Cũng có nhiều loại tên đặc biệt như ốc đỏ môi, khách thường không biết nên chủ hàng bày ra để có thể chỉ cho khách thấy các loại khác nhau như thế nào. Một nhóm các bạn đi ăn ốc ở Hải Phòng chắc cũng chỉ mất chưa đến 50.000 đồng/người.

Đặc biệt, vào mùa đông, các bạn còn có thể thưởng thức món giá bể xào. Giá biển (giá bể) là một loài nhuyễn thể, có 2 vỏ màu xanh, to bằng ngón tay nhưng ẩn chứa bên trong là một lớp thịt (giống như con hến) thơm ngọt, cùng với cọng chân trông giống như giá đỗ. Ăn giá bể xào chua ngọt hơi mệt vì phải nhằn từng con một nhưng thật đã bởi sự “no tròn” về vị giác do người nấu khéo tay nêm nếm, nhưng nếu bạn vẫn chưa đã mà đã lười “nhằn” thì gọi ngay một đĩa nộm giá bể.

Không chỉ có ăn vặt, Hải Phòng cũng có rất nhiều nhà hàng để các bạn có thể thưởng thức ẩm thực của thành phố Cảng.

Bún chả quạt, nem cua bể, chả mực giã tay Phương Mai, 87 Cát Cụt (gần hồ Tam Bạc). Nhà hàng sạch sẽ, phục vụ nhiệt tình và là địa chỉ được du khách biết đến nhiều nhất khi nói đến món này.

Đặc sản các món ăn từ sam, đường Chu Văn An (phía sau sân vận động Lạch Tray). Sam là loài giáp xác, tính lạnh nên khi chế biến phải rất cẩn thận. Sam thường được giết mổ theo đôi, khi cắt tiết sam phải làm sao cắt thành tia mới không làm mất độ chát của thịt. Toàn bộ chân, vây, mai được vứt bỏ. Riêng phần gan, ruột sam được lọc bỏ, không để dính vào phần thịt. Người làm thịt sam chỉ sơ ý một chút là có thể gây hậu quả cho người sử dụng các món ăn từ sam như dị ứng hoặc đau bụng. Sau khi sam được giết mổ lấy thịt, các nhà hàng ở đây có thể chế biến được tới 14 món khác nhau.



Bánh mì que, món quà đặc sản Hải Phòng. 
Nếu muốn thưởng thức một thực đơn với các món hải sản khác nhau ngay trung tâm thành phố với giá tiền hợp lý chứ không phải với giá thành đắt đỏ thì các bạn nên tới đường Minh Khai. Ngoài các loại thông thường như tôm, mực, cua… các bạn nên thử canh cá khoai hoặc lẩu cá khoai, món này không phải ở đâu cũng có cơ hội thưởng thức.

Nếu các bạn thích các loại lẩu, đặc biệt là lẩu cua hoặc lẩu bề bề, các bạn có thể đến lẩu cua đồng 188 Văn Cao hoặc quán ăn gia đình 2/264 Trần Nguyên Hãn để thưởng thức lẩu bề bề.

Khu vực đường mới Lê Hồng Phong cũng tập trung nhiều nhà hàng ngon, giá cả hợp lý mà địa điểm rộng rãi thoáng mát.

*Gợi ý lịch trình du lịch Hải Phòng 2 ngày:

Ngày 1*

6h: Đi tàu Hà Nội – Hải Phòng từ ga Trần Quý Cáp.

8h30: Xuống ga Hải Phòng, ăn bánh đa cua cô Yến ở ngõ 2 Phạm Ngũ Lão

9h30: Đi dạo một vòng khu vực trung tâm: Nhà hát Lớn - Vườn hoa Nguyễn Du - tượng đài Lê Chân - đền Nghè.

12h: Ăn trưa bằng món nem cua bể ở quán Phương Mai - Cát Cụt

16h: Thuê xe đi đồi Thiên Văn hóng gió và ngắm cảnh.

18h: Lượn về cầu Bính ngắm hoàng hôn.

Buổi chiều nếu vẫn muốn chơi trong khu vực trung tâm thành phố các bạn có thể dạo một vòng quanh hồ Tam Bạc, cà phê ngắm phố, chụp ảnh hoàng hôn ở Bến Bính.

19h30: Ăn tối ở quán ăn hải sản trên phố Minh Khai hoặc đặc sản sam trên phố Chu Văn An.

*Ngày 2*

8h: Đi chợ Hàng chơi. Nếu các bạn thích hoa thì có thể tới một trong những khu vực trồng hoa kể trên. Đi tới các khu vực trồng hoa thì nên thuê xe tự đi còn đi chợ Hàng thì có thể đi taxi.

12h: Thưởng thức lẩu cua Văn Cao

15h30: Đi dạo vòng quanh phố Tây, có thể rẽ vào Bảo tàng Thành phố, Nhà thờ Lớn, chụp ảnh những công trình kiến trúc mang dấu ấn Pháp cổ của thành phố Hải Phòng. Kết thúc chuyến đi dạo bằng việc mua quà hải sản khô ở chợ Đổ.

18h: Lên tàu Hải Phòng - Hà Nội. 


Theo ngoisao

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hải Phòng* - *tour du lich Hai Phong*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hải Phòng click vào *du lịch Hải Phòng* - *du lich Hai Phong*

----------

